# iPhone 4 statt HTC Titan?



## akp (22. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich besitze seit Juli 2012 ein HTC Titan. Da ich davor ein iPhone 3G  hatte, war ich erst total zufrieden, da es so flüssig und reibungslos  lief (wer das iPhone 3G hatte, weiß was ich meine ).  Mittlerweile habe ich allerdings mit wirrkürlichen Abstürzen zu kämpfen  und habe mein Smartphone mittlerweile zum 2. Mal innerhalb eines Jahres  (!!!) einschicken müssen. Solangsam habe ich das Gefühl, ein  Montagsgerät erwischt zu haben.

Da ich jetzt ziemlich die Schnauze voll habe, habe ich mir ein iPhone 4  (16GB) für 425 € neu bestellt, da ich mit der OS des iPhones eigentlich  schon sehr zufrieden war und Apple ein einfaches und rundes System  (meiner Meinung nach) hat. Allerdings ist mir der Preis für ein Handy  ein bisschen zu happig und ich spiele daher mit den Gedanken, es direkt  wieder zurück zu schicken (Paket ist noch nicht angekommen). Allerdings  möchte ich ein Smartphone, mit dem ich auch mal länger als 1 Jahr  zufrieden bin.

Androiden kommen für mich überhaupt nicht in Frage, da das System für mich nicht "rund" ist, wie z. B. iOS.

Ich surfe viel über Apps im Internet (Sport News etc.), höre sehr viel  Musik, schieße gerne mal "Schnappschüsse" und schreibe gerne SMS/Whats  App/Mails. Auf Spiele lege ich nicht viel Wert, ich spiele nur zum  Zeitvertreibt.

Was schlagt ihr mir vor? Was soll ich machen? Das Paket morgen einfach  öffnen und Spaß haben, mich vielleicht einfach noch ein bisschen mit  meinem Titan herumquälen oder was komplett anderes versuchen?  

Ich freue mich über hilfreiche und informative Vorschläge!


----------



## Leandros (22. Mai 2013)

Das iPhone 4 ist mitlerweile auch quälend lahm ... wenn ein iPhone, dann ein 4s.


----------



## akp (22. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das iPhone 4 ist mitlerweile auch quälend lahm ... wenn ein iPhone, dann ein 4s.



Ja da war ich auch am überlegen... aber wo wir wieder beim Thema Preis wären... Ich hatte eigentlich nur vor, ein sehr gepflegtes iPhone 4 gebraucht zu kaufen für 200 €. Jedoch hat er sich gegen einen Verkauf entschieden, sodass ich mich für ein neues iPhone entschieden habe. Und mal eben 225 € draufzupacken ist mir nicht leicht gefallen.


----------



## Leandros (22. Mai 2013)

Schau bei Ebay, da gibt es oft gut erhaltene zu guten Preisen.


----------



## akp (22. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Schau bei Ebay, da gibt es oft gut erhaltene zu guten Preisen.


 
Die Frage ist natürlich, ob sich das dann wirklich lohnt. Ich wollte eigentlich ja dann für eine längere Zeit Ruhe haben. Natürlich würde man dann sagen, ich müsse das selber wissen. Aber ich bin mir ehrlich gesagt momentan total unsicher, besonders vor dem Hintergrund, dass das iPhone 4 scheinbar nicht mehr Zeitgemäß ist.


----------



## AMD x6 (22. Mai 2013)

Um Zeitgemäß zu sein,müsste man spätestens alle 6 Monate neues Handy holen.Ich kann nur sagen zwischen IPhone 4 und S gibt es in der Praxis kaum Unterschiede,außer Siri,den ich auch nicht wirklich vermisse.Ich für meinen Teil warte auf IPhone 5S oder 6.
Edit:200€ für ein gutes IPhone 4 ist i.O.


----------



## Leandros (22. Mai 2013)

Ja, er hat aber ein iPhone 4 für 425€ gekauft. 
Du merkst einen Unterschied zwischen jedem Handy, was nicht grade aus der selben Generation stammt.


----------



## akp (22. Mai 2013)

Wie gesagt ich bin mittlerweile ziemlich angepisst von meinem HTC (wg Unzuverlässigkeit und unausgereiftem OS (Windows 7.8)). An der Aktion mit dem iPhone merkt man glaube ich, wie verzweifelt . 425 € sind nach langen Überlegungen einfach zu teuer. Zudem ob es dann wirklich ein angemessener Ersatz wäre, ist dann wieder die Frage . Wenn das iPhone 4 dann schlechter laufen würde, als mein HTC eh schon, würde ich mir vermutlich ganz schön in den Arsch beißen...


----------



## AMD x6 (22. Mai 2013)

O Nee,425€ würde ich kein IPhone 4 holen.Lieber etwas draufpacken  und gleich IPhone 5 Neu oder Gebraucht kaufen,weil die gibt es ab 550€ und 4S kosten noch Stolze 500€.


----------



## akp (22. Mai 2013)

AMD x6 schrieb:


> O Nee,425€ würde ich kein IPhone 4 holen.Lieber etwas draufpacken  und gleich IPhone 5 Neu oder Gebraucht kaufen,weil die gibt es ab 550€ und 4S kosten noch Stolze 500€.


 
Ja, so etwas habe ich mir gedacht. Allerdings, bin ich ganz ehrlich, bin ich nicht bereit soviel Asche für ein Smartphone auszugeben. Und da sich das iPhone 4 neu scheinbar nicht lohnt, schicke ich das wohl morgen wieder direkt zurück. 

Frage ist jetzt natürlich, was mache ich nun? Ich bin momentan echt einfach am überlegen mein HTC zu behalten und falls es Probleme macht, noch einmal einzuschicken um dann mein Geld zurück zu fordern. Allerdings ist dies überhaupt möglich? Ich habe das HTC für 30 € einmalige Zahlung + 5 € im Monat in einem Vertrag bei Mobilcom bekommen.


----------



## AMD x6 (22. Mai 2013)

Nein,aber du hast 24 Monate Garantie und soweit ich weis,müssen die nach 3 mal Reparaturversuch,dir ein neues geben.
Edit:Vielleicht kannst du mit Zuzahlung,ein anderes Handy holen.Einfach mal fragen.


----------



## Leandros (22. Mai 2013)

Android schonmal in erwägung gezogen? Da könnte man auch günstig ein Smartphone schiessen.


----------



## akp (23. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Android schonmal in erwägung gezogen? Da könnte man auch günstig ein Smartphone schiessen.


 
Überlegt hatte ich es schon einmal, denn der Preis ist einfach unschlagbar für diese Geräte. Allerdings hatte ich vor kurzem ein Tablet (Sony Tablet S) mit Android und mit dem OS war ich garnicht zufrieden. Ich kann mich mit Android nicht so recht anfreunden. Die einzigen Geräte, die mich damit interessieren würden, wären evtl. die von Sony. 

Ein Kollege von mir hat das Samsung Galaxy S3 und ich finde, das sieht und fühlt sich total billig an. Deshalb kommt Samsung nicht unbedingt in Frage.


----------



## Mysti (23. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
also ich hab mir letzte Woche ein neues iPhone 5 für 470 € gekauft bei eBay. Du könntest auch bei den klein anzeigen schauen um ein billiges zu erhalten. Bisher hatte ich nur Android Handys aber mit dem iPhone bin ich jetzt echt zufrieden.. Aber mehr als 500€ für die 16gb vers würde ich nicht ausgeben..


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (23. Mai 2013)

Wieso denn auch ein Sony Tablet? Sorry, aber Sony bekleckert sich im Android-Segment nicht unbedingt mit Ruhm. Und wenns Samsung nicht sein soll, weils billig ist, wieso kein HTC One? Dann haste ein wertiges Gerät, welches Flott ist und auch 10x besser aussieht als der Sony-Müll.  Wenns Vanilla Android sein soll, warum dann nicht auch ein Nexus 4? Ist genauso wertig wie das One, gefühlt genauso schnell, aber mit Stock Android ohne HTC Sense (sogar mit iLike Glasrückseite  ). Um einen Androiden wirst du heute nicht mehr vorbei kommen, wenn du ein aktuelles Gerät willst.

mfg Marcel


----------



## akp (23. Mai 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Wieso denn auch ein Sony Tablet? Sorry, aber Sony bekleckert sich im Android-Segment nicht unbedingt mit Ruhm. Und wenns Samsung nicht sein soll, weils billig ist, wieso kein HTC One? Dann haste ein wertiges Gerät, welches Flott ist und auch 10x besser aussieht als der Sony-Müll.  Wenns Vanilla Android sein soll, warum dann nicht auch ein Nexus 4? Ist genauso wertig wie das One, gefühlt genauso schnell, aber mit Stock Android ohne HTC Sense (sogar mit iLike Glasrückseite  ). Um einen Androiden wirst du heute nicht mehr vorbei kommen, wenn du ein aktuelles Gerät willst.


 
Ja da wären wieder bei dem Thema Preis... Natürlich wäre das reizvoll, aber für ein gebrauchtes Smartphone trotzdem 500 € zu bezahlen, bin ich nicht unbedingt der Fan von.




Mysti schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also ich hab mir letzte Woche ein neues  iPhone 5 für 470 € gekauft bei eBay. Du könntest auch bei den klein  anzeigen schauen um ein billiges zu erhalten. Bisher hatte ich nur  Android Handys aber mit dem iPhone bin ich jetzt echt zufrieden.. Aber  mehr als 500€ für die 16gb vers würde ich nicht ausgeben..



Naja das HTC One ist schon Interessant, aber kostenmäßig nur, falls ich mein HTC Titan zurückgeben kann. Ich glaube ich muss erst einmal abwarten, wie sich das mit meinem HTC entwickelt, bevor ich das Geld zum Fenster rauswerfe. Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass bei einem Verkauf meines HTCs nicht viel Geld rumkommt (hoher Wertverlust).

Ich glaube so werde ich erst einmal vorgehen. Ich danke euch herzlichst für eure Hilfe!


----------



## KastenBier (23. Mai 2013)

Das HTC One S könnte für dich auch noch interessant sein. Hat Android 4.2 und ist ebenfalls aus Aluminium gefertigt. Zusätzlich bekommt man es schon für einen günstigen Preis. Jedoch darauf achten, dass du nicht die C2 Version kaufst.


----------



## akp (23. Mai 2013)

KastenBier schrieb:


> Das HTC One S könnte für dich auch noch interessant sein. Hat Android 4.2 und ist ebenfalls aus Aluminium gefertigt. Zusätzlich bekommt man es schon für einen günstigen Preis. Jedoch darauf achten, dass du nicht die C2 Version kaufst.



Sorry wenn ich Frage, aber warum nicht die C2 Version?


----------



## Leandros (23. Mai 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Wieso denn auch ein Sony Tablet? Sorry, aber Sony bekleckert sich im Android-Segment nicht unbedingt mit Ruhm. Und wenns Samsung nicht sein soll, weils billig ist, wieso kein HTC One? Dann haste ein wertiges Gerät, welches Flott ist und auch 10x besser aussieht als der Sony-Müll.  Wenns Vanilla Android sein soll, warum dann nicht auch ein Nexus 4? Ist genauso wertig wie das One, gefühlt genauso schnell, aber mit Stock Android ohne HTC Sense (sogar mit iLike Glasrückseite  ). Um einen Androiden wirst du heute nicht mehr vorbei kommen, wenn du ein aktuelles Gerät willst.


Sony bekleckert sich nicht mit Ruhm? Sorry, aber das ist totaler *Schwachsinn*. Sie sind, meiner meinung nach, der beste Hersteller. Developer unterstützung, mitarbeit an CM, schicke Oberfläche welche im Vergleich mit Sense oder TouchWiz nicht zugemüllt ist und nah an Stock Android ist. 



KastenBier schrieb:


> Das HTC One S könnte für dich auch noch interessant sein. Hat Android 4.2 und ist ebenfalls aus Aluminium gefertigt. Zusätzlich bekommt man es schon für einen günstigen Preis. Jedoch darauf achten, dass du nicht die C2 Version kaufst.


Das One S hat Keramik, die dämmlichste Erfindung die HTC je gemacht hat, das wird sowas von schnell in mitleidenschaft gezogen, das ist jenseits von gut und böse. Abgesehen davon, geniales Handy.




akp schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich Frage, aber warum nicht die C2 Version?


Die C2 version des One S hat einen schnelleren CPU, die neuere Version hat diesen nicht mehr.


----------



## KastenBier (23. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das One S hat Keramik, die dämmlichste Erfindung die HTC je gemacht hat, das wird sowas von schnell in mitleidenschaft gezogen, das ist jenseits von gut und böse. Abgesehen davon, geniales Handy.


Das hatten meist nur die frühen Serien. Das meines Kumpels hält ganz gut.



Leandros schrieb:


> Die C2 version des One S hat einen schnelleren CPU, die neuere Version hat diesen nicht mehr.


Genau anders herum. C2 ist die neue Version und hat eine langsamere CPU.


----------



## Leandros (23. Mai 2013)

KastenBier schrieb:


> Das hatten meist nur die frühen Serien. Das meines Kumpels hält ganz gut.
> Genau anders herum. C2 ist die neue Version und hat eine langsamere CPU.


 
Hmm. Kollege von mir hat ein neues, allerdings C1 (? ) und das ist verkratzt ohne Ende. Ein anderer hat auch eines, das Verkratzt auch wie sau ...

Ja, dann habe ich das Falsch gelesen, die Bezeichnung interessiert ja auch nicht wirklich, geht ja nur darum das eine CPU langsamer ist.


----------



## KastenBier (23. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Hmm. Kollege von mir hat ein neues, allerdings C1 (? ) und das ist verkratzt ohne Ende. Ein anderer hat auch eines, das Verkratzt auch wie sau ...
> 
> Ja, dann habe ich das Falsch gelesen, die Bezeichnung interessiert ja auch nicht wirklich, geht ja nur darum das eine CPU langsamer ist.


 
Das ist ein bekannter Fehler. Die sollten sich problemlos umtauschen lassen. Gegen jedes Jahr ein neues Handy hätte ich nichts.


----------



## Leandros (23. Mai 2013)

KastenBier schrieb:


> Das ist ein bekannter Fehler. Die sollten sich problemlos umtauschen lassen. Gegen jedes Jahr ein neues Handy hätte ich nichts.


 
Stimmt schon, aber ist trotzdem ärgerlich.


----------



## akp (24. Mai 2013)

So ich habe dann heute mein Titan von Media Markt abgeholt. Laut denen soll nur ein "Software-Update" gemacht worden sein.

Das coole ist, ich habe davor alles auf dem aktuellsten Stand gehabt, auch nachdem ich das Ding zurückgesetzt habe. Und komischerweise habe ich nun nur noch Windows Phone 7.5 statt 7.8. Ich fühle mich ein klein wenig verarscht .

Naja, um so besser, kann ich denen das Ding schneller um die Ohren hauen!


----------



## pkgirl (24. Mai 2013)

Hallo

Iphone, 4, 4S, 5


----------



## Leandros (24. Mai 2013)

pkgirl schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Iphone, 4, 4S, 5


 
Das sagt uns jetzt was?


----------



## Phantom410 (24. Mai 2013)

Also ich besitze ein iPhone 4s und bin total zufrieden da alles total flüssig und schnell läuft.
Ich hab außerdem noch nen iPad mini in dem ja der gleiche Chip (A5) steckt und das ist auch sehr schnell.
Also ich empfehle dir nen 4s !!!!
Ein Freund von mir ist total genervt von seinem 4er da es eben schon sehr ruckelt.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen.


----------



## Razier (24. Mai 2013)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen!
Das iphone 4 ist ein Krüppel und total überteuert.
Wenn man sich ein iphone kauft dann mindestens ein 4s oder noch besser ein 5.
Es gibt für weniger Geld aber bessere Androidhandys(Mal vom Design abgesehen).


----------



## Atomtoaster (25. Mai 2013)

Also ich weiß du sagtest du möchtest kein Android, aber ich würde mir doch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen ob din Nexus 4 nicht die bessere Wahl wäre.

Im Prinzip kannst du dir alles genau so einrichten wie du es haben willst, und da ruckelt rein garnichts.
Instabil läuft da auch nichts.

Ansonsten ist ein 4 nichtmehr zeitgemäß, ein 4S reicht noch ohne Probleme, das 5er würde ich aber alleine aufgrund des größeren Display's vorziehen.

Du kannst natürlich warten bis das 5S kommt, dann verkaufen die ganzen Leute ihre 5'er weil sie ja das neuste brauchen.


----------



## Per4mance (2. Juni 2013)

das nexus 4 hat doch die grottige camera ....

wenn dir nen iphone gefällt kauf dir mindestens nen 4s oder nen 5er. deslbst wenss teuer is als nen android hälts länger und der wertverlust ist nich so hoch.


----------



## Leandros (3. Juni 2013)

Stimmt. Weil man sich ja auch ein Handy wegen der Kamera kauft. 
Ein iPhone hält auch nicht länger als ein Android phone. Ist auch wieder so eine Behauptung die null Sinn macht.


----------



## EvilMonk (3. Juni 2013)

Also ich weiß nicht so ganz, wie ihr alle darauf kommt, das Iphone4 wäre ein "Krüppel" und "nichtmehr Zeitgemäß". 

Durch Zufall hatte ich neulich mal nen iPhone 3GS (von 2009!) in der Hand und es mit meinem Iphone 4S verglichen. Ich war extrem erstaunt. Bei den ganzen Standard-Tasks wie Surfen, Mailing, Kalender etc. War das 3GS immer nur unwesentlich langsamer. Nur in direktem Vergleich wirklich merkbar. Ich würde damit jederzeit surfen wollen, auch wenn ich das 4S gewohnt bin. Nachteile sind nur die schlechte Kamera und das alte Display. Beide Probleme behebt das 4 und legt einen schnelleren Prozessor drauf. Wenn man also keine Cutting-Edge Grafikmaschine für Infinite Blade braucht ist das 4 noch völlig okay.


----------

